# Razer BlackWidow Ultimate [G]aming licht geht nicht an wenn im gaming modus



## addicTix (29. April 2012)

Hey,
ich hab seit gestern die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate... Wenn ich FN und F11 drücke, geht die Tastatur in den Gaming modus, indem die Windows Taste nicht mehr funktioniert... Alledings geht das grüne G licht nicht an... Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es liegt... Ist es kaputt ? Muss man das erst irgendwie einstellen ? Das rote Makro-Licht geht an, wenn ich in den Makro modus gehe...


----------



## nick9999 (29. April 2012)

Also ich habe die normale BW und bei mit geht das Licht an, wenn die win Taste deaktiviert wird, wird ich von einem LED defekt ausgehen.

Hast du dem BW Treiber installiert glaub aber nicht das es daran liegen kann, aber wer weiß.


----------



## addicTix (29. April 2012)

Ja habe ich. Also ich verwende treiber 1.04 und Firmware 1.08


----------

